# Cora - All-in-one pour over coffee brewer



## CoraCoffee (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi,

My name is Aaron. I'm a huge coffee lover and recently launched a product on Kickstarter called Cora. Cora is an all-in-one pour over coffee brewer. Check it out and give me any feedback!

Cora combines a kettle, carafe, bluetooth scale and coffee storage into one unit!

Kickstarter Campaign!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@Glenn - are you OK with this?


----------



## CoraCoffee (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes, please let me know if this is not allowed or if this is in the wrong forum section. Tried to make an educated guess!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Aaron

Please PM me your phone number so I can discuss advertising options with you.

Glenn


----------

